# New Shoot at Sam Bows Archery Aug 26.



## Tadder (Aug 18, 2017)

This is our 1st shoot 10 target shoot and a LONG SHOT , also some novelty shots. There will be No Broad Heads. All unknown classes. This is going too be a Great 10 target shot. Classes  Open Money , MEN & LADIES Hunter , Boys & Girls Young hunter, Traditional , Kids ( little hunters ). Don't miss this one and then shoot over too Dewy Rose Baptist Church for a lot of fellowship and good food and Speaker also.      ASA SCORING 12,10,8,5   We are located on Hwy. 106 . 240 Main St. ILA , Ga.


----------



## Tadder (Aug 18, 2017)

FORGOT TOO GIVE COST SORRY. Open Money $20 Adult and young hunter 11 yrs old to 13 yrs old , Traditional $10, Little hunters 8 yrs to 10 yrs $5, 8 yrs under free , fun shoot $10. Shoot what you bring but ABSOLUTEY NO BROAD HEADS. Field points on hunter/trad. classes. Nibs ok in Open Money ,   9am tile 2:30pm cards in by 3:30pm.


----------



## Tadder (Aug 21, 2017)

Course is cut and looking too be a lot of fun. Ya'll don't miss this one and then head over too Dewy Rose Baptist church. We going too have lots of fun.


----------



## Tadder (Aug 23, 2017)

Things are look good , prizes up for grabs and more. Going too be a Good Time. Don't forget we're also having a fundraiser for Catherine Lockhart. There also a shoot in Shadydeal next weekend for her. Hope ya'll can make it too at least 1 of them.


----------



## Tadder (Aug 25, 2017)

Its almost here and we've got BIG FOOT coming for our Long Shot. Lots of Prizes up on our short shot boards. There is some nice prizes for our 3D winner's also. WALK-ON TARGETS are going too be there. We going too have some TOP MALE and FEMALE PRO SHOOTERS for kids and adults too meet.Going too be GOOD WEATHER ALSO, for a fun day with Family and Friends.


----------



## Tadder (Aug 26, 2017)

BIG FOOT is at Sam Bows Archery 3D Shoot. Ya'll don't miss it. Some Big Prizes up for this one. 3D Range 9-2:30, If you come to see us and head on over too Dewy Rose after the Long Shoot will be open too shot before you leave if you like too take a shot are shots at it. Got get a little shuteye now see ya'll in a few hours. GOD BLESS YOU ALL and we'll see you there.


----------



## Tadder (Aug 26, 2017)

Ya'll come shoot some 3D and have some fun. BigFoot is here. See ya'll there. OUT.


----------



## Tadder (Aug 27, 2017)

Thank you to all that showed up too shot and have fun. Big Foot was a Blast. Travis Billard won the Long Shot, 77yds. 1/16 " center. Walk-On Target.    Open Money winner Jeff Massey 98  5 12's  Brian's lens or Money .  Men's Hunter Brady Chitwood  106 5 12's $100 gift Chitwoods Taxid. Women's Hunter Jenna Chitwood  85  1 12's  $100 gift Chitwoods Taxid.  Traditional Ben Brown 86 2 12's $ 100 gift Antler Creation's  Kids 11-14  Elizabeth Gerber 95 3 12's $50 gift Antler Creations Kid's under 8yr's Ashlyn Porter, Kaleigh Porter , Haleigh Baker . We had a lot of fun shooters. We had shooter age 5 - in the 70's and had a blast. I believe our Old's shooter was Emma Carter she had a great time with a score 98 3 12's her 1st 3D SHOOT.  WE also had a good amount raised for  Catherine Lockhart. If anyone wound still like to make a donation come by the store this week 3pm-8pm are go to the shoot in Shady Dale next weekend. We be there. We give God credit for this being possible and a BIG THANKS TOO ALL OUR SPONCERS. BIG THANKS to Jack Wallace II , Sharon Carpenter , Jay Moon  Pro archer's for there support . Sam Bows Archery Thanks you all.  Post pic's later.


----------



## oldgeez (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Tadder (Aug 27, 2017)

oldgeez said:


>



Wish you could've made it . Missed you. Haven't got all my pic's together. Had serval folks taken em. Got go too Augusta too Dr. early Monday. But I'll get em up soon.


----------



## Tadder (Aug 27, 2017)

*Bow winner's*

CONGRADULATIONS TOO  Seeley Bridges winner of Missions Craz II Bow ,  Alan Mitchel winner of Mathew's Halon 32 Bow.


----------

